# How much should a 7 month old meat goat weigh



## cinderrella123 (Sep 11, 2016)

I will be buying a 7 month old 99.99% boer paint doe here on the 27th of this month i was just curious how much should she weigh right about now. 

I curious on how much she should weigh at this age she was born 2/28 of this year. 

i know they tend to grow a little more slower then the other breed of goats.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

What is boer paint goat? We have a male goat wether, born mid March and at 5 months weighed 81


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

That's really smart of you to check into this before you buy her! If she's underweight you'd want to know why before making your final decision. Boers are such pretty goats--I hope it goes well.


----------



## cinderrella123 (Sep 11, 2016)

Here is a couple pics of my doe her pictured doesnt do her justice as she is getting woolly for winter time but i think she weighs a lot more then what she said. I know she is pure bred because i seen her paper work. This is 99.99 percent boer paint thats what it says in her registration.


----------



## cinderrella123 (Sep 11, 2016)

she has the body type. she isn't fed for the show's so i am thinking she feeds just how she wants to which is okay with me.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

You would want to see her somewhere around 80 lbs in my opinion. 

Odie - paint refers to her markings/color pattern. Many boer breeders breed for paints, or solid red, or black, or dapples, etc. "Traditional" or "Correct" refers to the white goat with red/brown head/cape. Paint refers to these red patches she has in the photos above.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## cinderrella123 (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank you SALTEYLOVE: she weighs about 68-lbs but that isn't to bad for her but she will get to her goal weight here.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

SalteyLove said:


> You would want to see her somewhere around 80 lbs in my opinion.
> 
> Odie - paint refers to her markings/color pattern. Many boer breeders breed for paints, or solid red, or black, or dapples, etc. "Traditional" or "Correct" refers to the white goat with red/brown head/cape. Paint refers to these red patches she has in the photos above.


I think I know what you mean, though not sure how the breeders breed for color other than crossing with a different breed? (I really don't know!)onder:

What type of goat would you say is this white with a little black on? He was purchased at an auction and we got a variety of 7.

The two I the photo have the black, while you can see a white one in the background. 2 of them look like the classic boer with brown head, and all are about the same size when we got them in March, which is when this pic was taken.:ram:


----------



## cinderrella123 (Sep 11, 2016)

My day just got better for me the 7 month old 99.99% Registered Paint Boer Doeling I will be definitely buying this Doe and bringing her home on the 27th. 


I just seen both parents and they are massive they both have great tone and structure to them. 


they have the length as well. I can't wait to bring this Doe home.


----------

